# New World Record Tarpon Landed TODAY!!!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Today, April 1, 2010, the old record falls.

Click below for pictures and information.

Weighed 318 lbs - what a hog... from Africa... caught today.

BIG FISH


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll need to see 2 forms of govt.-issue ID from the angler along with an interview by a pastor, a cop, and 3 of my friends.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wading Mark said:


> I'll need to see 2 forms of govt.-issue ID from the angler along with an interview by a pastor, a cop, and 3 of my friends.


LMAO:rotfl:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool deal. I'm jealous.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

I had that fish on the line in KW last year. It was heading southeast when the 
line parted.

MO


----------

